# Custom Scorpion



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Last year at the MWST, I was talking to Bill Hays about a Scorpion frame that would fit my hand as well as the Target Dragon that I had been shooting. After a little discussion of what I was looking for, he measured my hand and took some notes of the things we talked about.

About a week and a half ago, I received a package from Bill...I had completely forgot about the frame. I have a new job and have been working 12 hour days, so I haven't had time to play. Today I took the time and I'm very happy, to say the least.






I have a little tweaking to do with the bands, but I'm liking what I'm seeing so far.

Bill, thanks again...it could not be any better!!

Todd


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thats a realy beast! love his black discret color, looks super super confortable


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow!! That's a looker! :wub:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice looking frame.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice custom frame my friend..there will be many hours of shooting for sure with that one..Good shooting for a new shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a great slingshot !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice slingshot!!!! Thanks for the video


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Great looking shooter!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome man! I was just wondering how that frame came out. I hope I get to see it up close.

Glad you like the targets. I did find that the screws pull out after a short time. Right now I tape them with electrical tape. I also duct taped magnets right to some of the balls.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing off ;-) cool shooter and nice video 
Cheerio


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Welcome to the scorp club man


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Sweet!! Back in September I placed an order for almost the same slingshot. Haven't received it yet but I'm even more stoked after seeing your video!

Nice shooting btw. 

Tom


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice shooter,i wish i shot as bad as you :rofl:


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

That's a very nice looking slingshot! Your shooting was pretty good too  I really need to try that setup with the magnets and targets soon!!!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow shaweet custom! Awesome shooting and vid too.


----------

